# Omnisphere Noise Sweeps (risers & falls) - Tempo Sync



## Soundbed (Nov 25, 2020)

Thought some of you might enjoy a quick set of steps to make a "noise sweep" in Omnisphere that syncs to your tempo. Synth noise in the example but you can also use the technique to explore downers and other oscillators for riser effects and falls.


----------

